
Ask HN: How to Get unaddicted to YouTube? - tictoc
I track my website usage, and I typically end up around 60-75+% devoted to youtube whenever I check. I think with my phone, it&#x27;s probably a lot more. Ideally, I&#x27;d like to stop completely because that&#x27;s a lot of time I am devoting to purely bs. There&#x27;s some videos I watch for &quot;learning&quot;, but it&#x27;s more of a passive learning if anything. The rest is devoted to podcasts and random clips.
======
vectorEQ
block youtube on all your networks / devices. it's liberating to do that with
sites you feel suck up to many of your time.

going another route, you might want to be more mindfull of what you spend your
time on in general. if it's a surprise to you that you do X for an Y amount of
time, then it seems you are not aware of your own schedule?

it is OK and a good idea to make a schedule for your own time, to manage it
better / spend your time on what you want instead of what you do out of habit.

If you want to stop completely and are certain, just implement option 1, its
easy and will make sure you can't watch it anymore.
([https://gadgets.ndtv.com/internet/features/how-to-block-
any-...](https://gadgets.ndtv.com/internet/features/how-to-block-any-website-
on-your-computer-phone-or-network-588357) this might help to sort it out on
your devices if u don't know how yet.)

~~~
tictoc
Yea I've blocked via the hosts file. And it's a little difficult because I
just undo the configuration.

